# Rediscovering Schumann



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi, just bought the Schumann symphonies conducted by Barenboim. I never really liked these works until now. To me he brings out new qualities in the music which I didn't know was there combined with orchestral playing. I used to think Schumann was a bit part symphonist compared to the likes of Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms and Bruckner. Not anymore. Wish he wrote more....


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Have an obsession with the Schumanns, their involvement with Brahms and love most of Robert Schumanns works especially Cello Concerto. Reading Schumanns and Brahms biography at the moment called Trio written by Boman Desai. Was influened by this composer when one of my favourite musicians was tweeting about him on Twitter.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

It is so often true that the right performance makes a huge difference. Same notes in the same order but all of a sudden its alive.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I like Sawallisch/Dresden in the symphonies, he brings out the musicality more than others I've heard. Haven't heard Barenboim, though...

Yeah, why didn't Brahms, Schumann, and Mendelssohn write more. Scared of Ludwig?


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mal said:


> Yeah, why didn't Brahms, Schumann, and Mendelssohn write more. Scared of Ludwig?


Probably. And while Beethoven got nightmares from Mozart, Haydn gave them all PTSD.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

I've heard 1 or 2 recordings of the Swallisch set from the internet. Obviously the sound quality was a bit suspect.

Barenboim/Berlin Statskapella is a fairly new set. . Very good orchestral sound. Recommend to check it out.

Yes, subsequent composers were either inspired by Beethoven or scared stiff of him. That's what a musical colossus he was


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

while I have not heard Barenboim recordings you mention I am currently listening to Kubelik and the BPO from the 1960's and to these admittedly biased ears the symphonies of Schumann continue to sound as great as ever......I know the recording makes a difference but there are a number of convincing cycles available.......including Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O. whose interpretations seem to have been largely under appreciated!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am a lover of Schumann's piano works, not the symphonies.

However, that does not make me a musical illiterate, unqualified to post recommendations.

For the Second Symphony, Karajan/Berlin.

For all four symphonies, Leonard Bernstein's first go at it, with the New York Philharmonic can't be beat.

Stay away from any Schumann from George Szell. Too hard-driven!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll offer an agreement and a disagreement with powders.

The Karajan/BPO 2nd symphony is a fine version and a must-hear for timpani lovers.

I've only heard the 3rd by Szell, but I liked it and would recommend it.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Bernard Haitink's version with the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam on Philips is excellent.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I am a lover of Schumann's piano works, not the symphonies.
> 
> However, that does not make me a musical illiterate, unqualified to post recommendations.
> 
> ...


interesting post as it would appear that Szell's performances of Schumann are held up as great interpretations-I got hold of a second hand copy, listened a few times but have rarely returned to them.......


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I have heard and very much enjoyed the Szell Schumann. However, I consider the Sawallisch-Dresden performances even more idiomatic and characteristic of the composer._ Wonderful._


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Sawallisch/Dresden are the gold standard for me when it comes to Schumann. Simply phenomenal, great musicality and performed with confidence and just a little swing. 

Sir Adrian Boult's Cycle with the London Philharmonic Orchestra (on the 'First Hand Records Remasters' label) is as incredible as his Brahms (which I also regard especially high). These recordings from 1956 crackle with energy and are in stereo with a sound quality which defies time.

Gardiner, Herrewehge, Bernstein, Szell are also extremely satisfying. 

Though they didn't record full sets, in those they had recorded, Furtwängler, Abbado and Celibidache are excellent.

I have the Zinman and Skrowaczewski but I need to listen to these before commenting.

I haven't heard the Barenboim or Oramo Cycles nor Solti's for that matter but I may look into them if they are on the streaming service I use.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one is simply superb.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

*Lotte Lehmann & Lauritz Melchior: Four Schumann duets (1939) 
**





Lauritz Melchior - Lotte Lehmann - Er und Sie 




*


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Lotte Lehmann & Lauritz Melchior: Four Schumann duets (1939) 





Lauritz Melchior - Lotte Lehmann - Er und Sie


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is an excellent set too. It doesn't beat Ticciati but it's a real gem.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I am a lover of Schumann's piano works, not the symphonies.
> 
> However, that does not make me a musical illiterate, unqualified to post recommendations.
> 
> ...


I agree that Schumann's Piano Music are his greatest music, and we had a thread on it not to long ago. Regarding the Symphonies I had an experience similar to the OP in that I undervalued them until I heard the Barenboim set, which was ifnot exactly revelatory at least a vey well done set that upped my estimation of these works by several notches. I too was negatively influenced by the hard driven Szell cycle, which was my principal exposure to these works for many years.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

For me too, I rediscovered his symphonies thanks to Celibidache. Well, I love almost everything conducted by him, but here especially I liked "Rheinisch".


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you're into rediscovering orchestral works of Schumann don't overlook his Overture, Scherzo and Finale - little mini-symphony. I don't have any recommended recording.


----------

